# Ich habe 3 Heart of Swarm profi Kartenpacks als code zum Tauschen Tausche gegen infinite crisis skin codes



## Gismolas (12. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen ich habe 3 Heartstone Profi Pack Kartensets zum Tauschen , Tausche gegen infinite Crisis Codes.zb aus der Computer Bild Spiele 7/2014


----------

